

Kiba: ETL Done Right - JackZelig
http://www.sitepoint.com/kiba-etl-done-right/

======
JackZelig
Glenn Goodrich pens a tutorial on using Kiba, a lightweight ETL framework
written in Ruby. Move and process your data like a boss.

